# I want Sushi tonight



## richalisoviejo (Apr 17, 2009)

WhatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s everyone having for dinner?


----------



## Laura (Apr 17, 2009)

Chicken breast with sauteed onions and lemon.. broccoli...


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 17, 2009)

frozen pizza (put in the oven)

Trader Joe's pesto pizza with tomato and broccoli mmmmm


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 17, 2009)

Browned ground beef with onions, then add tomato sauce and stewed tomatoes. Simmer for a bit then add some kind of pasta..I like the bow ties. I used to call this "gorp" when the kids were growing up, but now I see there is a trail mix called gorp, so I can't use that name anymore. How about "poor man's spaghetti"?

Yvonne


----------



## Candy (Apr 17, 2009)

An onion bagel with smoked turkey. The boys and my husband went to their Boy Scout meeting it's just me and the animals.  Candy


----------



## BigBiscuit (Apr 17, 2009)

We just got back from a carnival, so, to save money, we just went to a burger joint. I had a Reuben.


----------



## Itort (Apr 17, 2009)

Had the locusts over (two teenage grandkids), so had grilled brats. When at grocery I found andollie sausage, so I pretended I was in New Orleans and no the locusts didn't get any just brats.


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 17, 2009)

two tacos, mostly lettuce ok, spring mix really, with tomatoes and a p1um.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Apr 17, 2009)

Sushi sounds great-- that will be tomorrow for me, tonight Wendy's #7 w/ plain baked potatoe.-- Matt at work


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 18, 2009)

Tonight I feel like just staying in and ordering a pizza and watch a good movie. We have this great pizza place here in Aliso Viejo call Mob Town, best pizza IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve ever had.


----------



## Candy (Apr 18, 2009)

If you ever come to Alhambra there's a place called Angelos Italian Restaurant that has the best pizza. It's family owned and has been in Alhambra for years. It burnt down once from what my husband told me (he was raised here in Alhambra), but they built it back. Anyway not having any dinner tonight as we sent all day adding to Dales enclosure. Candy


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 18, 2009)

Candy said:


> If you ever come to Alhambra there's a place called Angelos Italian Restaurant that has the best pizza. It's family owned and has been in Alhambra for years. It burnt down once from what my husband told me (he was raised here in Alhambra), but they built it back. Anyway not having any dinner tonight as we sent all day adding to Dales enclosure. Candy



Sounds like my kind of place.


----------



## jdub (Apr 18, 2009)

i have no idea whats its called but its a chinese dish with green onions, strips of beef, garlic, soy sauce, ginger and jalepenos =)


----------



## Stazz (Apr 19, 2009)

I just had some red grapes and a wild cherry yoghurt  Nick & I had nacho's when we went to a movie late afternoon so weren't too hungry hehe. But making calamari (squid) steaks with rosemary and olive oil sauce and spicy rice tonight for din dins


----------



## Candy (Apr 19, 2009)

Tonight it's" Barbeque Country Style Pork Ribs" maybe on the barbeque maybe in the oven haven't decided yet with some baked Yukon Potatoes (cut up) sauteed in olive oil and parsley and salt and pepper and some kind of vegetable probably organic mixed.


----------



## galvinkaos (Apr 19, 2009)

wow, now I'm hungry after reading this. I am on vacation. Just hubby and animals. No kids asking "what are we eating and when". So I have no clue what or when I'll eat but I will be relaxing when I do it on my schedule. 

Dawna


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a hankerin' for home made tacos. 

Yvonne


----------



## Candy (Apr 19, 2009)

galvinkaos said:


> wow, now I'm hungry after reading this. I am on vacation. Just hubby and animals. No kids asking "what are we eating and when". So I have no clue what or when I'll eat but I will be relaxing when I do it on my schedule.
> 
> Dawna



Dawna where are your kids?


----------



## galvinkaos (Apr 19, 2009)

They are at home. They both have school and CA state testing this week. Nicole is 17 (3 weeks from 18), a senior and usually does her own thing. She has school 8am-12noon and two jobs. So we have a friend staying at the house with Lee. He will get to come out on Thurs so he only misses 2 school days. 

Dawna


----------



## Candy (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh yeah you went Arizona didn't you? What high school does your daughter attend? My kids went to Alhambra High School, but I'm not sure if my younger ones are going to go there or not. I'm excited the have the star testing next week. Candy


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 19, 2009)

Tonight I went with some friends to Wing Nuts here in Aliso. Great hot wings, ribs etc. Plus drinks were half price.


----------



## Stazz (Apr 19, 2009)

Loving the half price drinks !


----------



## Stazz (Apr 20, 2009)

Yum yum - we made Soft Spicy Taco's last night with beef mince - SO yum !!!! We don't often eat that hehehe. Would should swop recipes sometimes?!


----------



## galvinkaos (Apr 21, 2009)

Candy said:


> Oh yeah you went Arizona didn't you? What high school does your daughter attend? My kids went to Alhambra High School, but I'm not sure if my younger ones are going to go there or not. I'm excited the have the star testing next week. Candy



Yep we are in AZ. She goes to Temple City High School. He goes to Oak Ave. 

Dawna


----------



## Stazz (Apr 22, 2009)

May God BLESS my amazing man, BOY can he cook !!!!!! He makes things from scratch most of the time, and EVERY time it is TO DIE FOR! Last night I wasn;t feeling well, and he cooked a pasta with bacon, onion mushrooms ...but he made it in like a parmesan sauce SO DELICIOUS!


----------



## Isa (Apr 22, 2009)

Stazz said:


> May God BLESS my amazing man, BOY can he cook !!!!!! He makes things from scratch most of the time, and EVERY time it is TO DIE FOR! Last night I wasn;t feeling well, and he cooked a pasta with bacon, onion mushrooms ...but he made it in like a parmesan sauce SO DELICIOUS!



Hmmm, looks yummi Stace. I hope you are feeling better today .


----------



## Stazz (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks honey  Sure as yummy, and am feeling 120% today  



Isa said:


> Stazz said:
> 
> 
> > May God BLESS my amazing man, BOY can he cook !!!!!! He makes things from scratch most of the time, and EVERY time it is TO DIE FOR! Last night I wasn;t feeling well, and he cooked a pasta with bacon, onion mushrooms ...but he made it in like a parmesan sauce SO DELICIOUS!
> ...


----------



## Isa (Apr 22, 2009)

Stazz said:


> Thanks honey  Sure as yummy, and am feeling 120% today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky you, I feel so tired today and it is only 9h05AM O boy it is going to be a long day looking at small numbers all day long. Thank God I can come on the forum


----------



## Stazz (Apr 22, 2009)

Aw shame hun, well hope you have a bright, smiley day  Mine is ending in 40mins, grocery shop then home !! I would go mental at work without the forum 







Isa said:


> Stazz said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks honey  Sure as yummy, and am feeling 120% today
> ...


----------



## Isa (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow, lucky you Stace, you are going home in 40 minutes. I am going hom in 7 hours lol. I dont think I could make it a whole work day without comming on the forum. We received an E-mail a month ago, the investment firm where I work will install a system that will let them know if we are on internet, the sites we go, how long we stay, how much click we do with our mouse, scary and crazy, but I will not stop to come on the forum  because I do and finish what I have to do everyday!


----------



## Stazz (Apr 22, 2009)

WOOOW that is scary !!!! Creepy how much they can know! Well they banned youtube here at our office haha, was eating up bandwith or whatcha-macallie 
Home in 15mins now YIPPPPPE! I miss Tallula SO much when I'm at work....I race home to see her  She must think I'm pretty mental haha


----------

